# Calvus & Gibberosa Pics



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Caught my Calvus fry yawning. Calvus are a very cool fish (I like their fins). Can't wait till they mature (some day)...


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

nice pics, what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I am in agreement with you on the Calvus. They are a cool fish. 8) I have some small ones also. Nice pics and decor.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

stslimited84 said:


> nice pics, what kind of camera do you use?


Thanks for the kudos guys. I have an Olympus SP-350 (8 mega pixel) advanced compact digital camera.

Here is a full shot of my 55-gallon Tanganyika (A. Calvus Inkfin/C. Gibberosa Kapampa) grow out tank.


----------



## DK77 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice Fish/Tank. Thats about the cleanest tank I have ever seen!


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice Kapampa fronts. Really nice.


----------



## cadets54 (Mar 3, 2002)

Great pics Razzo,

After checking out your pics I noticed that you have black gravel in the tank which makes the color in the cichlids show up much brighter. I have been using crushed coral in my tank for the past three years to keep the correct PH but I would rather go to the DARK side if you know what I mean, :lol:

My question to you is how do you keep the correct parameters with that type of gravel. I would appreciate it if you could fill me in.

Thank you,
Frank


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cadets54 said:


> Great pics Razzo,
> 
> After checking out your pics I noticed that you have black gravel in the tank which makes the color in the cichlids show up much brighter. I have been using crushed coral in my tank for the past three years to keep the correct PH but I would rather go to the DARK side if you know what I mean, :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kudos guys.

Hey Frank, all I have to do is my water changes. My pH stays constant at 8.4 without any help. I have very hard water  I have not checked in a while but I believe the pH out of the tap is about 7.8. I think the boulders/rocks help increase it a bit. The black substrate (3M Colorquartz) really helps show off the color on the fish (black background too). I like bright boulders for contrast. Love contrast (probably why I got kapampa too :wink: ).

What is your pH if you didn't help it and would your pH stay constant without help too or does it need buffering?


----------



## cadets54 (Mar 3, 2002)

The last time I checked my PH was around a year ago and I think it is 7.5 but I will check it again today to make sure. With the crushed coral in the tank I only use two tablespoons of buffer to bring the PH back up to 8.5 in the 100 gallon tank, after I do the water change which is approx 60 gallons.

By the way where did you get the bolders/rocks from? I haven't seen any like that around my area.

Again thanks for the help I really apprecicte it!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cadets54 said:


> The last time I checked my PH was around a year ago and I think it is 7.5 but I will check it again today to make sure. With the crushed coral in the tank I only use two tablespoons of buffer to bring the PH back up to 8.5 in the 100 gallon tank, after I do the water change which is approx 60 gallons.
> 
> By the way where did you get the bolders/rocks from? I haven't seen any like that around my area.
> 
> Again thanks for the help I really apprecicte it!


I don't like to buffer if I don't have to. Consistancy is most important. 7.5 is still in the range that I am comfortable with tangs. If it were me and my pH stayed consistantly at 7.5 without help, I would not buffer. IMHO, 7.5 is fine.

I picked those stones up at a stone company in Chicagoland. They had bin after bin of various kinds of rocks (kinda like a candy store for boulders). That pinkish rock rock is Canadian Mica. I like it a lot but am not sure I totallly trust it. I won't use it on my adult wc kaps but I am experiementing in a juvie tank. As far as I can tell it is safe (even consulted a geologist too). I just want to be super cautious with adult wc fish. The white rock is a marble (Georgian White). I need to go back and get some different stone for my 125 as I will be setting it up next week (my wc kaps should arrive in two weeks).

The center one, I stayed away from that one, tooo flakey


















The tall one on the left and the big one on the right are going in the 125









This one is going in the 125, I want more like it









Luv the contrast, Canadian Mica & Georgian White


----------

